
Palm: I'm Ready to Wallow Now (2013) - ascertain
http://www.osnews.com/story/26838/Palm_I_m_ready_to_wallow_now
======
zelos
I miss the Palm days. They did so much right, it was really sad watching it
all go wrong. I did a lot of software work for the ill-fated Foleo. It was
such a nice device when they first started working on it, but just so badly
managed and delayed that it was outdated before they even announced it.

~~~
pavlov
That's really interesting. I remember the Foleo and how puzzling some of the
design choices seemed from the outside (such as requiring a tethered Palm
device).

Can you tell some more about the development process? When was it originally
supposed to ship? Did the product vision change a lot along the way?

~~~
zelos
It was pretty odd. I was on the outside (we were developing the office
software) but it was clear Palm were struggling. I don't know the original
plans, but it was our longest running project - 2 years maybe?

The platform kept changing and we'd get builds with obvious bugs - they once
didn't notice they'd completely removed modal dialogs until we pointed it out.
I suspect they'd lost a lot of their experienced developers by then. Towards
the end there were delays because someone high up decided the screen
resolution was too low and was then overruled I believe. My best guess would
be that it was meant to be out a year earlier?

Of course, I went from that to WebOS. Maybe I'm software's equivalent of
Jonah?

------
hackuser
22,000 words! Does the author, Thom Holwerda, have any special connection to
Palm?

~~~
bebop
No, but OSNews has traditionally been a source of information for BeOS/Haiku
and Palm.

